# GHRP beginner help



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to get more info on how to run ghrp and cjc. 

First I'm trying th figure out the difference between ghrp-6 and ghrp-2. Which from what little I've read is just the structure?(hard to find). 

Also need to know the difference between cjc 1293 and cjc 1295 and how the DAC or recptor works. 

So basically I'm square one here.  If there is reading that you could point me to that explains this I'd appreciate that also.

After I figure the above the next question I will have will be dosing. Again if there is reading that is easier to point me to please do. I realize I'm at the very beginning stages of this.


----------



## maxamize (Jan 16, 2012)

I chose to do ghrp-6 over ghrp-2 for one big reason. the ghrp-6 has little to no effect on prolactin and cortisol in the body. While ghrp-6 is a bit weaker and has a strong hunger affect. The ghrp-2 is stronger then then 6 but for me i want to run it for a long time and i just didnt want to worry about the prolactin and cortisol. Also the 6 is cheaper then then two. on the cjc 1295 make sure you go without dac (no dac) because that will be better for you if youre injecting multiple times a day. I have a log going on lappe feel free to check it out. only a short summary but it will get better. (sorry if the spelling is off by a little on these terms) 

The cjc 1295 is just a more refined version if im not mistaken, so that is by far the best one. the 1293 really doesnt hold much ground to it from what ive read, but im sure someone could correct me on that. 

I am combining cjc 1295 (no dac)
with ghrp-6 
a weak in with positive results in sleeping and heal time. has helped with a ton of soreness from getting back into really heavy lifting.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the response!
Yeah I was having trouble figuring differences out.  My goals are for muscle gain and to help some injuries i have. I know fat loss is a side effect also but for muscle gain what would dosage look like daily.  

And from what I understand the cjc is supposed to make the ghrp last longer in the body right?

Also should I be worried about any sides and other stuff to combat it.  I was looking into gh but was recommended to start with this and see how it goes.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

Check this out:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html

6 increases your hunger the most out of the ghrp's. cjc1295 w/o dac doesn't do anything much by itself but it greatly enhances the release of growth hormone when taken in combination with ghrps.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are all interchangeable. They are treated as interchangeable in the studies. They work via the same mode of action. Their slight differences are probably attributable to the different "batches" of non-pituitary neurons they excite. One peptide may excite one "batch" more or less than another. 

Hexarelin is the strongest of the GHS peptides. It also induces higher amounts of cortisol & prolactin then the other peptides. It may (according to one comparison study) desensitize quicker. GHRP-2 is a little less strong with less impact on cortisol & prolactin. GHRP-6 has very little impact on cortisol & prolactin (although it is a little elevated above 1mcg/kg dosing) and is a little less stronger than GHRP-2. 

So you could choose whichever is cheaper. I know GHRP-6 & GHRP-2 cost the same to make. However GHRP-6 at the moment at retail level is a lot cheaper... 

There is no direct benefit to combining GHRPs because they all act through the same mode of action. You just choose one and run it from the saturation dose of 100mcg up to the maximally beneficial dose (which would be 300mcg - 400mcg) at each administration.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

POTENCY:

* Ipamorelin is potent but the weakest GH releaser.
* GHRP-6 is very potent in effecting GH release.
** GHRP-2 is a little bit more potent then GHRP-6*
* Hexarelin, the strongest is a little more potent then GHRP-2.


CORTISOL & PROLACTIN:

* Ipamorelin does not increase cortisol or prolactin at any dose.
* GHRP-6 dose not effect these hormones up to 100mcg but does so minimally above 100mcg.
* *GHRP-2 has a stronger effect on these hormones at all dosing levels rising to the high normal range for cortisol & prolactin.*
* Hexarelin at all dosing levels has the strongest impact on cortisol & prolactin with levels in the upper bounds of normalcy.


DESENSITIZATION:

* Ipamorelin & GHRP-6 do not desensitize as long as there are short breaks between doses (i.e. 2 hours or so).
* *GHRP-2 does not desensitize in the lower dose ranges w/ short breaks. At high dose it is unclear, but some desensitization may occur.** Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize w/o regard to dose and even with short breaks between doses. This effect shows up after 14 days of continuous use and may be avoided by either keeping doses low or taking a full day or two off every two weeks.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vibrant that was a good link to alot of  info I needed.  And some good clarification from you to Pittsburgh. 

So I'm looking after reading that I'm more than likely looking at 
100mcg ghrp-6 three times a day
100mcg cjc-1295 three times a day

If I read correctly.

How long can I run this or is recommended to run this


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would do Ipam and cjc for research. 2and6 will down regulate your receptors. Faster.Ipam will release slower but is stronger.2 and6 will release your gergaline and make you more hungry and have more sides.as Ipam doesn't have any sides and you don't need yo take a break.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll have to take a look at Ipam.  Does it go by any other names.  I'm completely new with peptide research.  I haven't even scratched the surface.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I'll have to take a look at Ipam.  Does it go by any other names.  I'm completely new with peptide research.  I haven't even scratched the surface.



Google Ipam.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ipam will dump the whole gland and cjc makes the Ipam stronger pulses.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 16, 2012)

what pep you take also depends on what your goals are.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

ghpr-2 is best for bulking for the hunger but ipma is best for total dumping of the gland.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright I'm back had some stuff to do.  Looked at ipam and that seems pretty interesting. But the hunger is one thing I was looking for.  Seems to be pretty similar though I'll have to check out cost difference.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 16, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Alright I'm back had some stuff to do.  Looked at ipam and that seems pretty interesting. But the hunger is one thing I was looking for.  Seems to be pretty similar though I'll have to check out cost difference.




Research with ghrp -2 for hunger and Ipam/cjc for gh release


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys you have provided me with options and enough info for me to figure out what im doing.  now I just have to finish reading it all.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cjc with dac isn't good to useas you willvget gh bleed.and you don't want that.


----------



## terone (Jan 19, 2012)

have u tried datbetru's website?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 19, 2012)

DAT has some really good info out there on Peptides.. I would recommend everyone to check out his literature.


----------



## sovocool (Apr 29, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Research with ghrp -2 for hunger and Ipam/cjc for gh release



Good idea.


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Ipam will dump the whole gland and cjc makes the Ipam stronger pulses.



I've heard you say that a lot but Ive never heard it anywhere else, including all of the time that ive spent on Dats forum. (The worlds top peptide expert, basically)


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

terone said:


> have u tried datbetru's website?




Dat's website is EASILY the best source for peptide information.  They are all covered in DEEP detail there and there are tons of published scientific studies posted there.  No other website is even remotely close when it comes to peptide information.


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

njc said:


> I've heard you say that a lot but Ive never heard it anywhere else, including all of the time that ive spent on Dats forum. (The worlds top peptide expert, basically)



btw....I'm not saying its not true but do you have a link or something to a study or something of the sort etc?


----------



## ciulloboe (Aug 20, 2012)

Good reading!


----------

